# Nu-rora:



## ogarfield (Jul 8, 2005)

Anyone know the availability on products from Nu-rora? Are they still going?....Thanks


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Don't know...
But I will ask someone that may know...


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*here you go...*

In the meantime, I finally found their website...
http://www.nu-rora.net/


----------



## ogarfield (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks NODDAZ.....................


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

They are still going. Call him on the phone he has a lot of stuff that is not listed. Get a set of his galaxy wheels.

Roger Corrie


----------



## ogarfield (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks Roger, will do!..............Tom


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Hey Ogar...
If you could give us an update on what is up with Nu-Rora...
It doesn't look like that their website has been updated in ages...


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

road race replicas bought out nurora? why? he already made the mustang and the elcamino?
nurora cars are awesomely detailed but I think their scaled down in a size a bit much.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

sethndaddy said:


> road race replicas bought out nurora? why? he already made the mustang and the elcamino?
> nurora cars are awesomely detailed but I think their scaled down in a size a bit much.


 This should be interesting... I'd like to see what else Phil has planned. If he now has the manufacturing connections to injection mold his bodies you might see many of his resins mass produced at hopefully lower prices. This could be cool...

I like the limited release number of 600 of each color but with Tom Lowe coming out with an El Camino for $14.99, why would you pay $39.95 for a RRR El Camino?


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Collectible vs:*



lenny said:


> I like the limited release number of 600 of each color but with Tom Lowe coming out with an El Camino for $14.99, why would you pay $39.95 for a RRR El Camino?


That would be the difference between a shelf queen and a car that I would not mind racing..... I won't mention what else I do to cars I race... :devil: 
Bzzzzzzzzzzzz....


----------

